# HauntForum 4-Shared folder....



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, this site had a 4-shared music folder that I had bookmarked, it was full of GREAT haunt tunes. Unfortunately my PC crashed and burned and I lost my links. Can someone post the address for me? I would be MOST grateful!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There were two threads with music/sounds effects from 4shared.

Sound Effects & Soundscapes For You.....

Sound Effects Site..LAST POST ABOUT IT!!


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

SWEET! Thanks my friend! It is once again bookmarked!


----------

